# 5 months puppy not yet barking



## griffith (Jul 21, 2011)

My 5 months old GSD doesn't seem to bark at strange sounds and when there is some one at the gate and not also at strangers. When will he start to bark?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Zero didn't start barking and being protective until about 8 months old.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

My Zero never did bark at people or other animals. He was soooo quiet. The _*ONLY*_ think he ever barked at was icecicles falling from the trees after an ice storm!!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Silvermoon said:


> My Zero never did bark at people or other animals. He was soooo quiet. The _*ONLY*_ think he ever barked at was icecicles falling from the trees after an ice storm!!



haha!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

My first GSD only barked when someone was walking down the alley. But my current GSD will bark but she didn't start barking until she was 8-9 months old.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

A good dog won't bark. He'll wait in the shadows for the bad guy and then kill him. 

Okay, put it this way, the dogs that don't have great nerves are the ones that bark at stuff. My Malinois has terrible nerves and she barks at people walking down the street talking after we are in bed. 

I remember a trainer that said, if you want an alert dog, get a nervous female. If you want a guard dog, get a stable male.


----------



## Oldnewbie (Jul 21, 2011)

My Maggie didn't start barking until around 6 months. She is now an accomplished barker.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

If it helps to know, some dogs just dont bark like most others will. Riley is reactive. he barks at everything. Someone can sneeze in the next state and he's barking at them. okay so not really but you get the idea. Shasta doesnt bark. She wags. Someone at the door... she's wagging her tail ready to be friends while Riley is barking his brains out all over my floor. Zena... nice mix. Barked when someone was at the door but stopped when told. Didnt bark unless there was reason to be concerned in the middle of the night. I dont think Shasta will ever be a barker alert wise. She barks at me and is quite the chatty girl when she wants something.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Denali didn't bark to alert that someone was outside the house until she was two years old. She doesn't bark just for no reason or fear, which is what barking at a stranger on a walk would amount to.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

My pup who is 5 months started barking when he was 3months old when he wanted out of the ex-pen. So I knew he could bark, but relatively speaking it seems to eb related mostly to frustration, meaning that he wants something. He


----------



## whisperwill (Jul 20, 2011)

My 8wk old little gsd barks, but only if my mini-schnauzer barks first. I remember seeing something on tv (maybe Dogs101) that said that Schnauzers and GSD's used to be paired up together, because the Schnauzer will hear the sound first and start barking which will set off the GSD. That is definitely how it's working in my house!! Now if I could only get the schnauzer to STOP barking!!!:crazy:

Dana


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

Let me expand on my previous post as I got timed out on the edit. 

I was going to say that I have other dogs that bark at anything that moves, they are adults and don't have the best of nerve. I can tell that this pup is stronger in nerve and still too young for his protective/defensive development to be displayed. So it all depends on the dog and level of nerve and confidence as to how much they will react to a perceived threat, stranger, strange thing etc.... and when (age).


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

When Dakota was that age I wondered if she had a voice. She is now three and hardly ever barks.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

My Shepherd before this one only barked at cats-a deep-ferocious killller of a bark,but no other times.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Our Thor is now 7 1/2months, and he didn't start to bark until 6 months, and now when he barks, i'm sure all my neighbors can hear him, it's a loud deep bark.....I'm sure it's coming real soon.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Count your lucky stars! A 5 month old puppy that is barking at everyone and everything is not a confident puppy. If he WERE barking at strangers and noises it would likely be out of fear.


----------



## griffith (Jul 21, 2011)

hey..thanks you all for your responses.I have to give time for my puppy,I guess. He looks huge like an adult eventhough he is just 5 months & I think that is why am getting upset over this.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

griffith said:


> My 5 months old GSD doesn't seem to bark at strange sounds and when there is some one at the gate and not also at strangers. When will he start to bark?


Don't worry, my Brandy did not bark at all when she was young. At about 1 1/2 yrs old she started to bark. When she was elderly, she barked nonstop when she was outside!


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shasta was the same way. She started barking at about 6 1/2 to 7 months. Now you know it her. lol


----------

